# clomid follicles



## paigepopcorn (Oct 31, 2011)

hey all! 

i'm currently on my first round of clomid 50mg and had day 10 scan today. i have no idea what it showed, other than i'm "borderline" of having too many follicles growing. nothing was explained,  i have no idea what this means! the woman said she would explain everything to me after she had done the scan and written out her report but because they were so busy she didn't have time, so that was the only tiny bit of info i was given. i've got to go for another scan on thursday (day 14) and have also been given an app with FS. does anyone know what this means?

thank you soo much xxx


----------



## KH1986 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,

I'm in a very similar situation. I had my day 12 scan today & it showed 1 good follie 16mm & another 2 at about 10mm. I have to go back Friday to check that the other 2 don't get much bigger otherwise we can't try this month  which will be really disappointing! Have you phoned & spoke to a nurse so she can explain fully what your scan showed? Good luck with your clomid. This is my first cycle & I'm keeping my fingers crossed  xx


----------



## paigepopcorn (Oct 31, 2011)

hi kh1986

thanks for your reply hun  it's a funny feeling isn't it, feel high because it's a good thing the clomid is doing it's job but you feel so disappointed at the thought of not being able to try and having to wait another month. i felt deflated again yesterday after the scan but DH always manages to cheer me up. i haven't phoned a nurse, i didn't know you could do that to be honest! i only want to know what size/how many follicles there are. i reeeally hope you'll be okay, and the other two follies don't get any bigger - i'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you too  let me know how it goes! this is my first round of clomid too, how are you finding the side effects? xxxxx


----------



## KH1986 (Sep 4, 2013)

The hospital I'm at you can ring and speak to the nurses,you leave a message and they get back to you that day. Fingers crossed for you too,I'm sure everything will work out in the end  I'm on 100mg and the only side effect I've had is bad heartburn,but they say that's not from the clomid although I think it is.ha. How about you? It's very stressful this TTC, I'm just trying not get my hopes up at the moment. Hopefully 2014 might bring us all some luck x


----------



## paigepopcorn (Oct 31, 2011)

is it the fertility clinic nurses you ring hun? how come you started on 100mg then, i'm on 50mg. what days do you take it? not sure if it's because i goggled the side effects but i don't stop having hot flushes, lol i'm normally such a freezer too! it is very stressful, you go from such highs like finally being prescribed the clomid to then being told that maybe you can't try this month. aargh, you'd never think that a man and woman having a baby is meant to be the most natural thing ever!! oh i so hope so, i hope that by xmas 2014 we'll all be sharing it with our own gorgeous families  xxx


----------



## KH1986 (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know why but I've been started on 100mg. I'm looking forward to my scan on Friday to see what my follies are at,although I think there's a chance I might ovulate before then  I got told not to do opks by the doctoral he said they don't always work. Yes let's hope in 12 months time we will have a baby to celebrate christmas with  xx


----------



## paigepopcorn (Oct 31, 2011)

same here, i'm looking forward to mine on thursday, just hope everything is okay! good luck to you for friday  are you going to continue BD'ing until fri? we were told to BD every other day from day 10-20, after being told yesterday that i was borderline of having too many follies i don't know what to do, do we carry on BD'ing this month, or should we wait until thursday? but then i'll be so annoyed if everything is okay on thursday and we miss our chance to conceive! i was told not to bother with OPK either, especially because of the PCOS. xxx


----------



## KH1986 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeh my nurse told me were fine to continue BD'ing every other day until next week unless I'm told different on Friday. Good luck with your scan Thursday. Hopefully you will get the results you're after  keep me updated. Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## KH1986 (Sep 4, 2013)

Any update from your scan today?xx


----------



## paigepopcorn (Oct 31, 2011)

woohoo, yep we're good to go  got 2 v.good sized follies, yaaay   booked in for another scan on the 30th to see if i have ovulated!! how did you get on lovely? xxx


----------

